# Quality of Products Decreasing?



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

I used two bags of Quaker Gap 10-10-10 from Home Depot last year. The prills were relatively consistent and it spread well. I really was impressed with the product for the price.

I bought another bag recently for my first application of the year. What a disappointment. The prills are like a mix of grey pebbles, flat flakes, and prills. It's spread awfully through my Scott's Elite. There were some chunks bigger than 3/8".

I'm wondering if any of you are seeing the same drop in lawn care product quality I experienced? I'd like to think it was an isolated incident.


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

I think big box store 10-10-10 will always be a crap shoot. The manufacturer changes, the vendor changes, etc., etc. Honestly, it's too bad Scott's does not make a 10-10-10, or other 1-1-1 because their granular products, in my opinion are superior, other than cost. The prills are tiny, and homogenous.


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

Lawn Noob said:


> I used two bags of Quaker Gap 10-10-10 from Home Depot last year. The prills were relatively consistent and it spread well. I really was impressed with the product for the price.
> 
> I bought another bag recently for my first application of the year. What a disappointment. The prills are like a mix of grey pebbles, flat flakes, and prills. It's spread awfully through my Scott's Elite. There were some chunks bigger than 3/8".
> 
> I'm wondering if any of you are seeing the same drop in lawn care product quality I experienced? I'd like to think it was an isolated incident.


Sorry to hear that. That is happening more often today than it was even a year ago due to supply constraints and some blender's failure to screen the product that comes into their bins. Because AG grade product makes up 97% of the nutrient market, some blenders trying to cut corners have brought that in and called it turf-grade. I have seen a lot of professional-use products that is sgn 320 or more which huge in comparison to the sgn ~220 that applicators are accustomed to. It changes the effective spread rate greatly and does not allow for product to even flow at lower spread rates. Scott's is somewhat immune to this as much of their product is sgn 150 or smaller. Some blenders have done their due diligence, screen all product that comes in, and say what's truly in the bag - I would say that's the right thing to do. I know Menards brand and Scotts brand are not seeing the same issues as they have higher quality standards than many others when it comes to product sizing.


----------

